# Seeker Tritype 469 and MBTI



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a 469 ISFP, hello  The 6 and 9 seem to have a push-pull relationship with me, as I oscillate between anxiety and peace (or listlessness). The 4 means I struggle a lot with my self-image, and that I use creative expression to understand myself and to sort through emotions. I got the 4 down first, then the 9, then the 6. The 6 was the hardest to accept because anxiety is such a painful thing to me and I didn't like the idea that it was an integral part of my personality. I haven't figured out yet which type is most prominent for me, but I think it's either 4 or 6, not 9.


----------

